# Burn FAT, retain muscle & build muscle



## aaronbry (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi people,

My aim - Lose FAT and Gain muscle plus retain musle i already have.

Right currenly doing cardio running 35 mins a day on the treadmill level 7(12 levels) this brings my heart rate up to around 155 - 165 BPM. & burns around 300 cal.

Key Info;

30 years old

175 pounds

Height 5'10

BMI - 25.1

Resting metabolic rate is *1754 Calories per day*

I want to lose the fat around my stomach, people say im not fat but if i cant actually see my abs when i tense my stomach in my views im fat.

I have changed my diet to the following:

9am Breakfast: 2 weetabix - 117 cal

11am Mid morn snack: Promax diet - 228 cal

1 pm Lunch: Tuna or chicken Sandwich (brown bread) - 230 cal

2 pm snack: 2 kiwis - 70 cal

4.30pm small dinner (no carbs - meat and veg) normally around - 300 cal

7pm Promax diet 228 cal

9:30pm small dinner (no carbs) meat and veg normally around - 300 cal

Total cal intake = 1473

Bed normally around midnight = 8 hours kip.

On top of this i pump weights 4 days a week, low reps - high weights - i am going to change this to high reps & low weights in 4 weeks time so my body doesnt get used to it.... Advisable....? please let me know..?

What are your opinions on losing my fat and gaining muscle with what i have advised....?

Please advise what ever your opinion (good/Bad) i need to learn.... all input will be greatly received.

Kindest Regards

A

:thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

What are your opinions on losing my fat and gaining muscle with what i have advised....?

Lose fat...YES

build muscle....IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## aaronbry (Aug 20, 2009)

forgot to mention i am taking

1 Solgar Maxi L-Carnitine 500 mg Tablet a day first thing in the morning....


----------



## aaronbry (Aug 20, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> What are your opinions on losing my fat and gaining muscle with what i have advised....?
> 
> Lose fat...YES
> 
> build muscle....IMPOSSIBLE


Why Build Muscle Impossible.....?


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Need to address your diet lacking in certain areas(not enough good fats and protien) calories are to low really especially if you are trying to maintain or build muscle while you diet,BPM seems to high for fat burning should be 60/70% of your max,im sure some more knowledgeable people wil be able to give better info .


----------



## bigrobbo (Mar 20, 2009)

aaronbry said:


> Why Build Muscle Impossible.....?


you need to eat a lot more than you are at the moment and get at least 1g protein for every lb of lean body weight if you want to gain muscle


----------



## aaronbry (Aug 20, 2009)

bbeweel said:


> Need to address your diet lacking in certain areas(not enough good fats and protien) calories are to low really especially if you are trying to maintain or build muscle while you diet,BPM seems to high for fat burning should be 60/70% of your max,im sure some more knowledgeable people wil be able to give better info .


Thanks BBe...

:thumb:


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

aaronbry said:


> I have changed my diet to the following:
> 
> 9am Breakfast: 2 weetabix /2 scoop protien
> 
> ...


----------



## aaronbry (Aug 20, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what 'carb cycling' is....?


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

aaronbry said:


> Can someone please tell me what 'carb cycling' is....?


It means having for example a high,med,low,low,high,med,low days of carbs say 400g,250g,100g,100g,400g,250g,100g if you look in the stickys of the diet section there is a thread by PScarb explaining all about it.


----------



## aaronbry (Aug 20, 2009)

bbeweel said:


> It means having for example a high,med,low,low,high,med,low days of carbs say 400g,250g,100g,100g,400g,250g,100g if you look in the stickys of the diet section there is a thread by PScarb explaining all about it.


Found it.... thanks mate... :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd add some protein to your first meal, perhaps another protein drink (get rid of that expensive promax crap mate!). Diet seems pretty good and weights and cardio seem like enough. Are you taking any other supplements too? Mega vit/min, vit c, EFA's and maybe some fat burners, CLA? Drinking lots of water and getting plenty of sleep?

Keep diet / training / weight logs and monitor your progress, adjust things if you don't progress as quickly as you wish. Give yourself weekly targets besides your long term one and try to read up as much as you can on diet and training.


----------

